# Ampul patladı mı görürüm ben



## deine

Hello,

Could somebody translate this:
_ampul patladi mi gorurum ben_

Thank you


----------



## ukuca

That's not a literal translation but it says: we'll see if the bulb (representing AKP) has blown up or not.

the bulb is the logo of a conservative party in Turkey called AKP, Justice and Development Party.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

deine said:
			
		

> _ampul patladi mi gorurum ben_


 = Ampül patladı mı görürüm ben. Popular syntax.  Here is a more conventional rendering – if we stick to the words used:

Ampül patlayıp patlamadığını görürüm ben.​


			
				ukuca said:
			
		

> “we I’ll see if the bulb [representing AKP] has blown up or not.”


 
There are plenty of political jokes in connection with this _AKP bulb_.
46,7-watt *? * ​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

dein,

I think some context might help us to tell you what exactly the speaker is trying to say.  I'm positive that _ampul _alludes to _AKP_, but only if you've seen/heard this recently.

_A minor correction:_


Spectre scolaire said:


> = Amp*u*l patladı mı görürüm ben. Popular syntax.  Here is a more conventional rendering – if we stick to the words used:Amp*u*l patlayıp patlamadığını görürüm ben.​


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Thanks, _Chazzwozzer_. Being a French loanword, *ampul*, in oblique cases, becomes *ampulü*. It just indicates a lack of adaptation to Turkish phonetic patterns. Compare *pul*, “stamp; piece (in backgammon) [etc.]”, in oblique cases *pulu*.

In any case, *ampulu would probably not sound very decent...
 ​


----------



## deine

Chazzwozzer said:


> dein,
> 
> I think some context might help us to tell you what exactly the speaker is trying to say.  I'm positive that _ampul _alludes to _AKP_, but only if you've seen/heard this recently.


 
I have no more context. It is just like a message. 
I think it is really about AKP...


----------



## avok

Spectre scolaire said:


> = Ampül patladı mı görürüm ben. Popular syntax.  Here is a more conventional rendering – if we stick to the words used:
> 
> Ampulün patlayıp patlamadığını görürüm ben.​


​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Right! The confusion probably comes from:

*Ampul patladı mı patlamadı görürüm ben.*


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Ampul patladı mı patlamadı görürüm ben.*



Ampul patladı mı patlamadı mı, görürüm ben.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:


> Ampul patladı mı patlamadı mı, görürüm ben.


What a _bulb_!  Finally, this sentence seems to be flawless!


----------

